# 06 Passat EPB trouble



## braunie4 (Jul 12, 2010)

The EPB light and the brake light on my 06 passat are constantly flashing and i got two codes that will not clear.

02433 Supply voltage for right parking brake motor - v283
01087 Basic setting not carried out

The scanner will not allow me to cycle the calipers with the codes. Do i need to replace the caliper? Or is there an adaptation or coding that i need to do?

Sorry for no auto-post, i have the program on a non-internet accessible computer and my jump drive will NOT seem to work to transfer it.

KB


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

Has "Jiffy Brakes" just put rear pads on the car? Have you visually inspected the wiring harness to the right rear caliper?


----------



## braunie4 (Jul 12, 2010)

no brakes done, but pads are about 20% remaining. checked wiring harness, visually ok, but wondering if its ok to unplug it and check the pins. dont wanna create more work for myself if it loses adaptation by being unplugged?


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

There is TSB on software update.Probably this is your problem. 

This is for left side but TSB is for both sides:

02432 - Supply Voltage for Left Parking Brake Motor (V282)
02432 - Supply Voltage for Left Parking Brake Motor (V282): Electrical Fault in Circuit
02432 - Supply Voltage for Left Parking Brake Motor (V282): Open Circuit
Possible Symptoms

* Parking Brake Warning Light active/flashing 

Possible Causes

* Wiring/Connectors from/to Left Parking Brake Motor (V282) faulty
* Left Parking Brake Motor (V282) Power Supply faulty 

Possible Solutions

* Check Wiring/Connectors from/to Left Parking Brake Motor (V282)
* Check Left Parking Brake Motor (V282) Power Supply
* Perform Terminal 30 Reset
o Remove Fuse(s) for a short Time. 

Special Notes

* Make sure to cycle the Parking Brake a couple of times between checking for Fault Codes, this will ensure that the Control Module tests the related Components again.
* When found in VW Passat (3C): Parking Brake Electronics, check TSB 01-07-47 (2015075, NAR only) or TPI 2013530 (RoW) for possible Control Module Software Update which corrects Low Voltage Sensitivity.


----------



## forumoto (Aug 12, 2008)

jetta said:


> There is TSB on software update.Probably this is your problem.
> 
> This is for left side but TSB is for both sides:
> 
> ...


CAN A PASSTHRU device perform this update for 2007, i am having similar issue with 2007 epb, when left work , right wont work, and when right work , left wont work, and which sector stop working will report voltage supply failure


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

forumoto said:


> CAN A PASSTHRU device perform this update for 2007, i am having similar issue with 2007 epb, when left work , right wont work, and when right work , left wont work, and which sector stop working will report voltage supply failure


No , it has to be done in Dealer.


----------

